# Klonen?



## nordi (23. Dezember 2002)

Hab mir neulich den PlusPC gekauft und habe dann meine Grafikkarte 
(Geforce 4 MX 440 with AGB8x) ans TV angeschlossen. 
Ich hab bei Freunden gesehen, dass es möglich ist, das Bild gleichzeitig auf Monitor und TV anzeigen zu lassen. Bei denen heißt das "klonen". Ich benutze von nvidia "nview" und bei mir ist der Punkt "Klonen" grauhinterlegt und somit nicht anklickbar ?!?! Ich hab schon den neusten Detornator Treiber 40.72 oder so! Kann mir jemand helfen? ( hab winxp ) 

danke und schöne feiertage

marius


----------



## fasty (23. Dezember 2002)

erkennt nview überhaupt ein zweites anzeigegerät ???


----------



## nordi (23. Dezember 2002)

Was meinst du mit Anzeigegerät?
Ich kann zwischen TV und Monitor hin und her switchen!


----------



## fasty (23. Dezember 2002)

also zeigt er im nview menue 2 bildschirme (mit der komischen brücke  ) ???


----------



## nordi (23. Dezember 2002)

Ne leider nicht! Du meinst wohl die Golden Gate Bridge 
Ich weiß auch nicht warum? Weis einer von euch, wie man das machen kann?


----------



## fasty (23. Dezember 2002)

wie kannst du denn switchen wenn der fernseher nicht erkannt wird ?

schonmal auf anzeigegeräte erkennen geklickt ?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. Dezember 2002)

Bei mir läufts mit dem Detonator 40.72 unter WinXP einwandfrei, wobei ich es in der Praxis noch nicht habe ausprobieren können.


----------



## nordi (24. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab genau das gleiche fenster! Bei sind aber die Punkte "Klonen", "Horizontaler Bereich" & "Vertikaler Bereich" grau hinterlegt und somit nicht anklickbar!?! Ich habe keine Ahnung warum!
Vielleicht liegt es ja am Scartadapter? Ich hab so einen, bei dem man auf Input und Output umswitchen kann. Was muss ich da einstellen?


----------



## fasty (24. Dezember 2002)

schonmal das dritte häkchen gesetzt ? oder auf anzeigegeräte erkennen geklickt ?


----------



## nordi (24. Dezember 2002)

Was meinst du mit "drittes häckchen" ? Ja, ich habe schon auf Geräteerkennung geklickt, passiert aber nicht viel.
Kann das sein, dass die Geforce Mx 440 with Agp8x das nicht unterstützt?


----------



## fasty (24. Dezember 2002)

das hier:


----------



## nordi (25. Dezember 2002)

Hier, hab mal ein Screenshot von dem Ding gemacht:







Ich kann eigentlich fast nichts anklicken....
Könnte das am Scartadapter liegen?


----------



## fasty (25. Dezember 2002)

hm ...komisch ...bei dir fehlt ja die hälfte, vorallem das ausklappmenue an der linken seite ... installier mal den detonator neu ...


----------



## nordi (25. Dezember 2002)

Das Ausklapp-Menü habe ich, ist nur nicht drauf 

Ich hab den Verdacht, dass das Problem am Scartadapter liegt. Muss ich den auf OUTPUT oder auf INPUT stellen ?


----------



## fasty (25. Dezember 2002)

hab mich nur gewunder weil der pfeil zum ausklappen nicht da ist ...

am adapter wird das nicht liegen, was mich wunder ist, das bei dir besagtes drittes häkchen fehlt ... wenn ich das anklicke kann ich auf klonen schalten ohne das überhaupt nen kabel am tv-out hängt ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab' jetzt auch eine Karte mit GeForce 4 Chip im Rechner (Ti4200).
Bei mir tritt der gleiche Fall auf. Das Problem besteht darin, dass der GeForce4 Chip die Anzeigegeräte erst erkennen muss, bevor er ein Signal an den dazugehörigen Anschluss sendet, was meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoll ist. Ich werde im laufe des Tages (uhh, ist das schon so spät/früh?  ) den PC mal runter zum Fernseher schleppen und die Sache in Angriff nehmen.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## nordi (26. Dezember 2002)

Mh...okay....dann liegts nicht am Scartadapter!
Nochmal zurück zum Treiber. Ich hab mir den auf nvidia.com runtergeladen. Der hieß "41.09_win2kxp.exe". Ist das der richtige? Gibts irgendwelche Regeln, die man beim Installieren beachten muss ? Also die alten Treiber deinstallieren etc ?

@AnonymerSurfer: Sag bitte bescheid, wenn's geklappt hat


----------



## Rettungsdackel (26. Dezember 2002)

wenn überhaupt ein Kabel am TV-Out hängt: 

 nur dann sollte das dritte Häckchen zu sehen sein

oder der Detonator-Treiber funzt mal wieder net: :{} 

 kenn auch ne Karte (schon älter) bei der die Detonatortreiber net funktionieren --> bleib lieber bei den Orginaltreibern des GraKa-Herstellers - oft sind die Teile so weit weg vom Referenzdesign das es halt net funzt

mfg


----------



## nordi (26. Dezember 2002)

Ja super! und was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ich hab am Scartadapter noch so einen gelben anschluss. Ist der bei euch belegt? Bei mir nicht....

Habt ihr nview irgendwie konfiguriert? Oder sonst was an den Einstellungen verändert?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. Dezember 2002)

Also...
Ich hab' den ganzen Schlamassel jetzt mal getestet. Auch wenn die Konfiguration etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sein mag hat trotzdem alles funktioniert. (Klonen/h. split/v. split).
Die GeForce4 gibt wirklich erst alle Funktionen frei, wenn ein 2. Anzeigegerät angeschlossen ist. Ich hab's über den SVHS Ausgang + cinch Adapter gemacht. Hat prima funktioniert, auch wenn's nicht lange war.
Also Kabel rein, an den TV Eingang, auf AV schalten und es kann losgehen (zummindest bei mir).
Als Desktop Auflösung empfehle ich dir 800x600 zu nehmen, da das Bild sonst zu unscharf wird. In Spielen kannst du dann auf 1024x768 schalten.


----------



## nordi (28. Dezember 2002)

Okay, da meine Geforce 4 2 Monitoranschlüsse hat, habe ich das Monitorkabel mal in den hellblauen ( second ) reingesteckt. Jetzt habe ich das Monitorbild gleichzeitig auf dem Monitor und TV. Ich kann das Bild aber immer noch nicht klonen! Ich kann jetzt die Fenster von Monitor ins TV schieben, sieht aber irgendwie net so doll aus.


----------



## Rettungsdackel (28. Dezember 2002)

nimm mal haken "Windows-Desktop auf diesen Moitor erweitern" raus 

mfg


----------



## DeMuX (15. Januar 2003)

probier im notfall mal ein anders proggie!
called TVTool. solltest du über google finden
können, damit hatte ich dann erfolg. 1000mal besser
als alles andere. wennst es nicht findest schick mir 
halt eine email!


----------



## Eyewitness (16. Januar 2003)

Also, nachdem hier viel gelabert wurde und alle brav den SCART Adapter ignoriert haben, würde ich eher mal sagen, daß Du mal auf die Packung schauen solltest, wie der Schalter zu stehen damit. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du das schon ausprobiert hast.

Klonen geht nur, wenn ein Monitor/TV angeschlossen ist. Das kann nur überprüft werden, wenn Du jedes Mal ins nView Menü neu reingehst. (Am Besten mit Abbrechen schließen)

Kann sein, daß Du das nicht beachtet hast und dadurch der Fernseher vielleicht zwischenzeitlich schon hätte erkannt werden können.


----------



## devil2034 (28. Januar 2003)

ich hab auch das gleiche problem und komm einfach nicht weiter....
ich hab den treiber 41.09 und die anzeige fürs klonen ist grau hinterlegt und kann nicht angeklickt werden. fernseher ist auch angeschlossen aber er wird nicht erkannt....
mit dem tvtool verändert er nur meine grafik wenn ich auf "switch to tv" gehe.
habe schon einiges probiert aber es funktioniert nicht!

wer kann mir helfen?

danke im vorraus


----------



## xodox (25. Februar 2003)

Hallo, Ihr!

Habe das selbige Problem wie nordi nur "ohne Scart-Adapter", 
sondern (weil der Panasonic-TV da vorne dran so n schönen SVHS-Eingang hat) auf Kanal AV3 eingesteckt, diesen Kanal kann ich im svhs sowie auch im vhs modus laufen lassen! ich hab ihn auf svhs eingestellt. Angeschlossen werden kann auch noch ein gelbes Chinchkabel (VHS) wenn ich das wegmache während ich im PC-TV-Betrieb bin, passiert da gar nichts! Also ist dieses Kabel doch absolut unrelevant!
PC-TV-Betrieb geht, oder PC-Monitor-Betrieb geht, aber beides zusammen (also klonen) geht nicht! 
Leider kann ich den Original-Treiber 29.80 nicht dazu überreden das Klonen einzuschalten (ist grau hinterlegt!) 
Habe das ganze auch schon mit dem neueren 41.09 Treiber getestet, immer gleiches Ergebnis! 
Die Graka ist eine Gainward 750 XP Geforce4 Ti 4600 
Betriebssystem ist Win-XP-Pro
Hoffe es schafft jmd das Kloning irgendwie zu aktivieren!! 

cya

XoDoX


----------



## nordi (25. Februar 2003)

Bei mir klappt alles bestens...

Wenn du bei der Grafikkarte hinter 2 Monitoranschlüsse hast, musst den Monitor in den "second" reinstecken. Müsste in deiner Grafikkartenanleitung stehen oder einfach unter dem Anschluss.
Dann einfach deinen Scartadapter  auf INPUT stellen und das war's schon. Natürlich noch das Chinchkabel dazwischen legen


----------



## xodox (26. Februar 2003)

Hi!

@nordi
also nach mehrmaligem lesen Deines letzten Posting bin ich nun endlich auch dahinter gekommen, dass der Port-1 der Grafikkarte zwar nach Port-2 erweitern kann, aber nicht von Port-2 nach Port-1 !! Zumindest hab ich das nun so verstanden.
Da ich ja nun mein Haupt-Monitor auf Port-2 eingesteckt hatte, konnte es ja auch nicht funktionieren!! 
Durch herunterfahren und umstecken, wieder hochfahren, ist es mir nun gelungen, das Klonen nun endlich einzuschalten!    
"Ohne Chinchkabel! und ohne Scartadapter!"  und es funktioniert!!

Danke für die Hilfe!!

Greetings,

XoDoX


----------



## bjou (11. November 2003)

jo schauts aus, bei mir hats jetzt auch so gefunzt:
adapter von dvi auf vga kaufen, monitor in diesen adapter stöpseln und alles funktioniert. hab ich jetzt nach tagelangem rumprobieren rausgefunden, is kein software-, sondern ein hardwareproblem


----------



## nordi (21. März 2004)

So, ich hab wieder das Problem! Mein SVHS-Kabel ist kaputt gegangen und ich hab mir ein neues gekauft! Seit dem kann ich das "klonen" nicht mehr ankreuzen! Ich hab jetzt den neuen Detornator Treiber 53.03 und ich kann bei dem nView-Menü als nView-Modi nur "Einzelne-Anzeige" anklicken? Woran kann das liegen?


----------

